# Ability to print a 10 spot color print



## ebdatp (Dec 19, 2008)

I need to use the service of a company that can do a 10 spot color print. Any suggestions?


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

You are going to have to find someone with a 12 color automatic press. You probably are going to have to get a large quanitity for them to even talk to you. Mainly because no small time operator is going to have a machine that large. You could look at DTG but you will not get the spot color gamut. You will get close with the process color.


----------

